# greatest sammich I've ever made!



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

homemade bbq pulled pork slathered with homemade chipotle coleslaw, all on a toasted bun! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

oooh


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

here's the slaw recipe cause I figure everyone has there own pulled pork recipe...I did use light mayo and light sour cream and I didn't add as much as green onion as it called for. Make sure to de-seed those chipotle peppers when mincing, and I also added more adobo sauce from the can then it called for, so just mix the sauce to taste really... 

1/2 cup mayonnaise 
1/2 cup sour cream
3 tablespoons white vinegar
1 tablespoon molasses (not blackstrap)
1 1/2 teaspoons sugar
1 small canned chipotle chile, minced, plus 2 tsp. adobo sauce from the can
About 1 tsp. kosher salt
6 cups each packed shredded green and red cabbage
7 green onions, green and pale green portions, sliced into thin rounds
1 cup tightly packed chopped fresh cilantro leaves

1. Prepare the dressing: In a medium bowl, stir together mayonnaise, sour cream, vinegar, molasses, sugar, minced chile, adobo sauce, and 1 tsp. salt.
2. In a large bowl, toss together cabbage, green onions, and 3/4 cup chopped cilantro. Pour dressing over vegetables, toss well, and refrigerate for at least 30 minutes and up to 4 hours. Before serving, add more salt if you like and scatter remaining 1/4 cup chopped cilantro over the top.


----------

